# Does the government do enough to help small businesses?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While the big conglomerates grab the headlines in the financial press, the small business sector is a vital element of the Australian economy. Do you think the government, both national and state, do enough to help small businesses?


----------



## djjase (Jul 3, 2013)

No they don't although Kev13 said he wants to work with small businesses so maybe one day it might happen


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Small businesses are the life blood of any economy and governments should encourage them and do as much as possible to help.

Mark


----------

